# buying a new tt   wanting help



## baxter08 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am currently in the market for a new tt. there are 3 I am thinking of buying choosing from. a nomad 292 ltd by skyline, a keystone outback 28 rs-ds, and a trail sport 29 quad bunk. has anyone heard anything bad about any of these company's or campers? 


I am looking for a quad bunkhouse but it has to weigh under 6200# due to my vehicle I'm using to pull it is a 2004 trailblazer w/ a 5.3l v-8 with a tow rating of 6200-6600 lbs. 

could use a little help with this. 
the logical choice is the trail sport because of the weight. only 4600# the other two weigh about the same at 5800#. 

if there is any help I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 11, 2007)

Re: buying a new tt   wanting help

Of those three, I think you will have to go with the trail Sport due to the weight.  The 4600 will more than likely put you at or close  tothe total GVWR. when you load all into the  trailblazer and TT.


----------



## baxter08 (Sep 11, 2007)

Re: buying a new tt   wanting help

i agree.  thanks 
been having a little problem finding the right camper that has the quad bunks and sleeps 10 but stays under the weight for my truck.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 12, 2007)

Re: buying a new tt   wanting help

Check out Grandviewtrailersales.com and see what you might be missing.  Kenneth has some "light ones" and just might have what your looking for.  He is located in Bedford Va just Northeast of Roanoke.


----------



## hertig (Sep 12, 2007)

Re: buying a new tt   wanting help

Keep in mind that the 6200 pound tow limit is specified with no cargo, no passengers, no accessories in the truck, just a 150 pound driver and a bit of gas.  Anything you add to or in the truck, is subtracted right off the tow rating.


----------



## baxter08 (Sep 13, 2007)

Re: buying a new tt   wanting help

thanks i'll keep that in mind.      actually i've started to look at the pilgrim cirrus model 29cqb weighing only 5000#.


----------



## hertig (Sep 13, 2007)

Re: buying a new tt   wanting help

5000# should be within your capabilities, assuming that is the loaded weight.  If that is the empty weight, well, don't forget that pulling an empty trailer is not much use.  You will need things to hook it up to water/sewer/electric, and things to eat and wear and clean with and have fun with, and all that stuff has weight as well.


----------

